# Major Taylor's bicycle ?



## 66TigerCat (Mar 7, 2014)

Seller claims this was left in Australia by Taylor. He's got over 100 pictures of the bike. The provenance is questionable.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INDIAN-clev...BICYCLE-/161242123692?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm definitely no Major Taylor expert , but the bike looks small compared to pics that I've seen . Stem looks correct  .


----------



## kccomet (Mar 7, 2014)

that could be quite a find, if really major taylors it could bring half as much as a pee wee replica bike. i dont see much to go on, any type of concrete evidence that it was ridden or owned by major taylor


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

They could check perspiration DNA samples from saddle/grips against hair brush hair.....


----------



## velo-vecchio (Mar 7, 2014)

Bricycle, at least you didn't say perspiration from the saddle (thanks for not going there LOL).


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 7, 2014)

pet peeve time!  Why is it that someone serious about selling a bike can't be bothered taking it outside in the light of day to reveal details the interior world will never reveal?


----------

